# retiring to spain



## kathm (Aug 25, 2012)

My husband and myself are going to retire to Spain sometime next year.

We both currently recieve civil service pensions as well as state pensions .We are both currently paying income tax on these pensions in the UK.

I would like to know if we would be expected to pay tax on these incomes in Spain as well as in the uk?,:ranger:


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

If your pension is a government pension, you have no choice but to pay U.K. tax, and you will not be double taxed on it here in Spain.

Your O.A.P. you should consider requesting the HMRC to allow you to pay Spanish tax on this, because you will be under the Spanish tax threshold and have none to pay. However this will have to be done once you arrive at your chosen destination and make a Spanish tax return.

I speak from experience being in a similar situation to the one you describe.


----------



## kathm (Aug 25, 2012)

Hepa said:


> If your pension is a government pension, you have no choice but to pay U.K. tax, and you will not be double taxed on it here in Spain.
> 
> Your O.A.P. you should consider requesting the HMRC to allow you to pay Spanish tax on this, because you will be under the Spanish tax threshold and have none to pay. However this will have to be done once you arrive at your chosen destination and make a Spanish tax return.
> 
> I speak from experience being in a similar situation to the one you describe.


Many thanks for the info. 
It was very well receive. We will take it up with HMRC when we move to Spain.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

kathm said:


> Many thanks for the info.
> It was very well receive. We will take it up with HMRC when we move to Spain.


There is a form to download, it comes in English and Spanish, we took ours to our Tax Office here for them to stamp it, when we made our first declaration and posted it back to Cardiff ourselves. 

http://www.hmrc.gov.uk/cnr/spain-individual.pdf


----------



## kathm (Aug 25, 2012)

Thanks for that. I can see I am going to be a bit of a pest with questions over the next few months !
I hope you don't mind. Its lovely to have advice and , support at the fingertips arn't computers wonderful!


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

kathm said:


> Thanks for that. I can see I am going to be a bit of a pest with questions over the next few months !
> I hope you don't mind. Its lovely to have advice and , support at the fingertips arn't computers wonderful!


Ask away, that is what the forum is for. Where is your chosen destination for retirement?


----------



## kathm (Aug 25, 2012)

Southern Spain but not sure where yet. 
We have just sold our holiday home in Turkey, and feel now is the time to make a permanent move.
In February we are going out to Almunecar and we will travel to Murcia and Torrevieja also Orihuela we will take our time.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

kathm said:


> Southern Spain but not sure where yet.
> We have just sold our holiday home in Turkey, and feel now is the time to make a permanent move.
> In February we are going out to Almunecar and we will travel to Murcia and Torrevieja also Orihuela we will take our time.


might see you there LOL we are doing the same thing


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

You do realise of course, that a prerequisite of purchasing in southern Spain, is a firm assurance that you take at least one holiday, on the Meridian Island of El Hierro

The link below may just wet your appetite.


----------

